# cheat sheets?



## V (17 Sep 2006)

I was wondering, I want to make a "cheat sheet" to carry with me.  I'm going to laminate some cards and put them on a key ring, I know I want the arm indicators and some other simple items but i was wondering what the sigs use.  And I know Sigs Operators use them because I have seen them so don't go there  . The questions are going to start flowing now.  

  Cheers,

  V


----------



## navymich (17 Sep 2006)

Do you not work with any other sigs?  This is a question best left to ask around where you are.  Or to PM sigs on here, or to contact others that you have met through your training.  You said that you've seen them using the cards, so why didn't you ask then??


----------



## HItorMiss (17 Sep 2006)

Many units have a reports&returns aide memoire booklet. things such as radio C/S for trades are in it as well as flow charts for setting up the radio, inquire at your unit and they may have this all set up.

NOTE: Things of that nature should  not be kept on a key ring ( keys can be lost in public places) but should be kept in a locked box or locker till needed.


----------



## JSR OP (17 Sep 2006)

Get yourself a copy of ACP 125, you can get a bunch of stuff out of there for your cheat sheet.  And no, its not opsec.

Oh, and if you can get your hands on a Sigs Aid Memoir from the reserves, its petty good too.


----------



## Sig_Des (17 Sep 2006)

V,

PM me with your personal information, contact info, and I will see what I can get do you, whether in paper or PDF Format.

BTW, you don't need to make your own. I can probably get you a copy of the Operator Aide-Memoire, which has all that you need.

Des

PS: Trinity, The aide memoire isn't OpSec


----------



## Trinity (17 Sep 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> PS: Trinity, The aide memoire isn't OpSec



I don't trust new people asking for any information... call me crazy.

Anything he needs for his trade should be provided through the system (normally)

Normally my troll radar works well, but we can all have our off days.


----------



## Sig_Des (17 Sep 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> I don't trust new people asking for any information... call me crazy.
> 
> Anything he needs for his trade should be provided through the system (normally)
> 
> Normally my troll radar works well, but we can all have our off days.



No, it's usually a good call to err on the side of caution, especially with comms issues. Fact is that V is an infanteer being put in an Militia HQ & Sigs section, IIRC. They may not have all the up to date Aide memoires and docs though they should, especially the ACP-125 as JSR OP mentioned.

Either way, once he lets me know, I can put him in contact with who he needs to talk to, or send him said material myself.


----------



## Sig_Des (17 Sep 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> NOTE: Things of that nature should  not be kept on a key ring ( keys can be lost in public places) but should be kept in a locked box or locker till needed.



To add to HoM's post, keep the Aide-Memoire either on you at all times when in the field, or, not nescessarily in a lockbox, but definitely in either the CP Barracks box, or if in one, a radio pod.

Keep in mind that some people are too lazy to get a hold of these docs through proper channels, and find themselves with sticky fingers


----------



## navymich (17 Sep 2006)

Des, is the aide-memoire something that changes or updates regularly for you guys?  I know I have run into problems with people having "cheat sheets" for things but never keeping them updated, which of course just leads to all kinds of headaches.


----------



## V (17 Sep 2006)

Thank you for your posts.  I am consience of security issues too.  However, the type of information I am meaning can be acquired on the internet for the most part.  I will get you that information.  I just wanted to be a head of the game.  I make it a habit to be three steps a head at all times, just my nature.  This is probably why I have been selected in the first place.  Anyway,  I'll contact the appropriate people from this site off  this post.  Talk to you soon.

  Cheers,

  V


----------



## Sig_Des (17 Sep 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> Des, is the aide-memoire something that changes or updates regularly for you guys?  I know I have run into problems with people having "cheat sheets" for things but never keeping them updated, which of course just leads to all kinds of headaches.



I find that the Aide-Memoires from Comm Res get updated every couple of years. I have the PDF of a draft for one as late as this past summer.

The problem with the Aide-Memoires is that there is a LOT of information in them. What a lot of people do is make their own cheat sheets by copying pages from them, and then never update their cheat sheets from UTD Aide-memoires.

I usually bring a flash stick with me that has all the updated PDF files, and my own personal Cheat sheets, which I update every six months or so.

The thing with cheat sheets, is that it depends who makes them, for who, and what they need from them. They're never usually exactly the same.


----------



## willy (18 Sep 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> I find that the Aide-Memoires from Comm Res get updated every couple of years. I have the PDF of a draft for one as late as this past summer.



The reason that the Comm Res Aide memoire gets updated every few years is that Sgt E. at your unit is an extremely conscientious and dedicated individual.  At this point in time it isn't an official publication, but rather a personal initiative that he works on regularly.  He re-wrote the original early 90's publication once the IRIS system came out and he now updates it on his own, without having received any amount of real recognition for doing so.  Anyone anywhere who uses that ref owes him a debt of gratitude, and they're all late in paying it.  People seem to think that it just dropped out of the sky one day, and he has not received anything near the amount of kudos he is due.  I'd buy him a Strongbow or two if I were you.


----------



## 211RadOp (19 Sep 2006)

I use the same cheat sheets since finished my TQ 3 in '89. Prowords, armindicators, etc, havn't changed. Some of the Reports and Returns have, but a contact report is still a contact report.


----------



## Sig_Des (19 Sep 2006)

willy said:
			
		

> People seem to think that it just dropped out of the sky one day, and he has not received anything near the amount of kudos he is due.  I'd buy him a Strongbow or two if I were you.



Actually, besides having bought him several beers in the past, I owe him for a lot more than just the Aide Memoire. I do get the publication from him. And he is a GREAT support of initiative. I'll actually go as far as to say I've learned more about comms than anyone else. 

BTW, Neither of us really belongs to that unit anymore.

Des


----------



## chrisf (11 Oct 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> I find that the Aide-Memoires from Comm Res get updated every couple of years. I have the PDF of a draft for one as late as this past summer.



I haven't been doing the signals thing much lately (Dishpan hands make it hard to push the buttons) but you wouldn't mind e-mailing that to me if you get a chance?


----------



## Sig_Des (11 Oct 2006)

Will do, give me a couple of days.


----------

